# DRINGEND HILFE: Probleme mit dem Sound unter Kernel 2.6.17

## alex00

Hallo habe Probleme mitd em Sound....habe von Kernel 2.6.11 auf 2.6.17 geupdatet. Nun habe ich keine Sound mehr (versuche das unter KDE). Habe unter KDE den ALSA als Soundserver eingestellt (auch mit AUTO funktioniert es nicht). Dazu ist zu sagen, dass ich den 2.6.17 Kernel neu konfiguriert habe um eine NEXUS-S zu betreiben (die KArte sitzt aber noch nicht im Rechner).

Auch ja in den Kernelmeldungne wird der Soundchip richtig erkannt (Intel ICH5).

Bin nach folgender Kernelanleitung (für die Nexus) vorgegangen:

Code maturity level options ---> 

   [*] Prompt for development and incomplete code / driver

   [*] Select only drivers expected to compile cleanly

Loadable module support ---> 

   [*] Enable loadable module support

   [*] Module unloading

   [*] Automatic kernel module loading

Device Drivers ---> 

   Generic Driver Options --->

       [ ] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware

       [ ] Prevent firmware from being built

       <*> Hotplug firmware loading support

   Block Devices --->

       <*> RAM disk support

       [*] Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

   Input Device Support --->

       <*> Event Interface

   Character Devices --->

       Serial Drivers -->

           [*] 8250/16550 and compatible serial support

       [*] Legacy (BSD) PTY support

       <*> /dev/nvram support

       <*> Enhance Realtime Clock support

   I2C support --->

       <*> I2C support

       <*>   I2C device interface

       I2C Algorithms --->

           <*> I2C bit-banging interfaces

           <*> I2C PCF 8584 interfaces

   Multimedia Devices --->

      <*> Video For Linux aktivieren

      Digital Video Broadcasting Devices --->

          [ ] DVB For Linux

File Systems ---> 

   <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

   Pseudo filesystems -->

       [*] /proc file system support

       [*] Virtual memory file system support

Muss ich da wieder was rausnehmen um den Sound zu haben?

Bin für jedem Tipp dankbar.

Alex

----------

## alex00

Also habe jetzt einen 2.6.15 kompiliert ohne der DVB Unterstützung und auch dort bekomme ich keinen Sound....

Also nur unter meinem alten (halb zerschossenen) 2.6.11 Kernel läuft der Sound....das ist doch nicht möglcih oder?

Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee?

Danke für jede Hilfe oder Tip.

----------

## Hilefoks

Hast du deine Soundkarte auch im Kernel aktiviert? Hast du Alsa 1.0.11 installiert? Was sagt lspci und deine Kernel-Config im bezug auf Alsa?

----------

## michael_w

Also ich hab meine Sound Probleme mit dem Gentoo Linux ALSA Guide gelöst bekommen:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## alex00

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Hast du deine Soundkarte auch im Kernel aktiviert? Hast du Alsa 1.0.11 installiert? Was sagt lspci und deine Kernel-Config im bezug auf Alsa?

 

Roltux roli # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

02:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7146 (rev 01)

02:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

Roltux roli #

Habe auch ALSA 1.0.11

Roltux roli # emerge --pretend alsa-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11-r1

Roltux roli #

Also ich weiss nicht woran es liegen kann.....danke schon mal für eure Hilfe....

----------

## Hilefoks

Noch eine dumme Frage: Die hast alsa auch gestartet und im alsamixer die Kanäle unmute sowie aufgedreht?

----------

## alex00

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Noch eine dumme Frage: Die hast alsa auch gestartet und im alsamixer die Kanäle unmute sowie aufgedreht?

 

Hi...glaube bin dem Problem auf der Spur....:

Roltux linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!   

Wie kann ich das jetzt machen?

----------

## dakjo

Du musst lesen können: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

Wie michael_w schon sagte.

----------

## alex00

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Du musst lesen können: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml
> 
> Wie michael_w schon sagte.

 

HAbe jetzt folgendes Versucht:

emerge alsa-driver

checking for built-in ALSA... yes

configure: error: You have built-in ALSA in your kernel.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.11.ebuild, line 97:   Called econf '--with-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/usr/src/linux' '--with-isapnp=yes' '--with-sequencer=yes' '--with-cards=all'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Leider nur ein Fehler....

----------

## alex00

Also bin jetzt wie in der Anleitung vorgegangen und bekomme aber folgende Ausgabe:

Roltux linux # grep SOUND .config

CONFIG_SOUND=m

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

Roltux linux #

Beim ersten sollte doich ein "y" stehn, oder?

----------

## alex00

Also ALSO scheint sich nun beim Systamestart  zu starten...sieht man an der ersten Zeile hier.....

roli@Roltux ~ $ su

Password:

Roltux roli # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * WARNING:  alsasound has already been started.

Wenn ich die Module ansehe die gerade geladen sind, scheint mir auch alles richtig zu sein, oder? Aber trotzdem noch immer kein Sound....leider!

Roltux roli # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                50960  0

snd_seq_device          8076  1 snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            48160  0

snd_mixer_oss          17792  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           29852  1

snd_ac97_codec         91296  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            3072  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                79748  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21892  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46436  10 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_os                                      s,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8800  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9608  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

Roltux roli #

----------

## Hilefoks

```
alsamixer
```

----------

## alex00

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> alsamixer
> ```
> ...

 

Habe ich auch schon versucht...dort sind die Lautstärken alle schön hoch gedreht.....und auch nichts auf MM geschaltet.

----------

## alex00

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *Hilefoks wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> alsamixer
> ```
> ...

 

Noch ein paar interessante Ausgaben:

Roltux roli # cat /proc/asound/cards

0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5

                     Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at 0xfbdff800, irq 20

Roltux roli # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.10rc3 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux Roltux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #6 SMP PREEMPT Fri Sep 1 22:39:05 CEST 200                        6 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at 0xfbdff800, irq 20

Audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Roltux roli # cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

Roltux roli #

----------

## Vortex375

Womit testest du den Sound? Wenn du das mit kde-Systemklängen bzw. arts testest, dann wunderts mich nicht sonderlich falls es mal nicht funktioniert.

Probiers mal einfach mit aplay oder play.

----------

## alex00

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Womit testest du den Sound? Wenn du das mit kde-Systemklängen bzw. arts testest, dann wunderts mich nicht sonderlich falls es mal nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Probiers mal einfach mit aplay oder play.

 

Ok habs gerade mit aplay versucht aber auch da kommt kein laut raus...leider.....

----------

## platinumviper

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Card config:
> 
> Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at 0xfbdff800, irq 20
> 
> Audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
> ...

 

Ohne Audio Device und Mixer kann es keine Soundausgabe geben. Sieh in Deiner Kernel-config nach, der Treiber heißt  intel8x0. Sollte Deine Sat-Karte nicht auch ein Audio Device und einen Mixer besitzen? Bei mir sieht es so aus (mit uralter Hauppauge-Karte):

```
cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.11rc4 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux saturn 2.6.17.11 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 24 03:28:32 CEST 2006 x86_64

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

NVidia CK804 with ALC655 at 0xc0002000, irq 17

Brooktree Bt878 at 0xc3001000, irq 21

Audio devices:

0: NVidia CK804 (DUPLEX)

1: Bt87x Digital

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers:

0: Realtek ALC655 rev 0

1: Bt87x
```

platinumviper

----------

## Vortex375

Hmm jaah, aber das betrifft doch nur die OSS-Emulation, aplay sollte trotzdem funktionieren....

(play allerdings nicht, weil das benutzt OSS)

----------

## alex00

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Hmm jaah, aber das betrifft doch nur die OSS-Emulation, aplay sollte trotzdem funktionieren....
> 
> (play allerdings nicht, weil das benutzt OSS)

 

So jetzt bin ich toal verwirrt....muss bei meiner ausgabe oben nun etwas stehen bei soundausgabe oder nicht?

Schon mal danke.....

----------

## alex00

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Hmm jaah, aber das betrifft doch nur die OSS-Emulation, aplay sollte trotzdem funktionieren....
> 
> (play allerdings nicht, weil das benutzt OSS) 
> 
> So jetzt bin ich toal verwirrt....muss bei meiner ausgabe oben nun etwas stehen bei soundausgabe oder nicht?
> ...

 

Hier mal meine /module.d/alsa:

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.5 2006/06/13 10:18:25 uberlord Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `modules-update' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.11 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

----------

## Vortex375

Ok, mein Vorschlag.

Geh nach /usr/src/linux und kopier die .config als backup woanders hin, dann mach erstmal ein make mrproper und kopier anschließend die config wieder zurück:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config ../kernel-config

# make mrproper

# cp ../kernel-config .config

```

Führ dann "make menuconfig" aus und geh nach "Device Drivers --> Sound". Dort machst du erstmal ein <M> bei "Sound card support". Dann gehst du auf "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->" und deaktivierst den obersten Eintrag "Advanced Linux Sound Architecture". Dann gehst du eine Ebene zurück und auf "Open Sound System  --->". Vergewissere dich, dass hier ebenfalls alles deaktiviert ist.

Dann drückst du so lange auf "Exit" bis er dich fragt "Do you wish to save your new kernel configuration?". Da wählst du "Yes" und führst dann "make && make modules_install" aus. Anschließend kopierst du arch/i386/boot/bzImage nach /boot (so wie du sonst auch den kernel installierst, ich hoffe du bist kein genkernel benutzer) und machst erstmal nen neustart (vorher am besten noch alsa aus dem runlevel entfernen mit "rc-update del alsasound default".

Wenn der PC dann mit dem neuen Kernel gebootet hat loggst du als root ein und machst folgendes:

```

# rm /etc/asound.state

# echo "media-sound/alsa-driver oss" >> /etc/portage/package.use

# emerge alsa-driver

```

Wenn er das fertig installiert hat führst du "alsaconf" aus und wählst wie immer deine Soundkarte aus. Dann öffnest du "alsamixer" entmutest alle Kanäle und drehst die Lautstärke auf. Geh dabei wirklich gründlich vor, oft sind die Bezeichnungen der Mixereinstellungen nicht sonderlich verständlich und es kann sein, dass ein scheinbar irrelevanter Switch im Mixer die Wiedergabe verhindert.

Wenn du alles entmutet hast, probier nochmal was abzuspielen!  :Very Happy: 

Ich hoffe es klappt. Wenn nicht, dann stell erstmal sicher, dass du von allen alsa Paketen die neueste Version und alle in der _gleichen_ Version installiert hast.

----------

## alex00

Ok also komme bis zum: 

emerge alsa-driver

Das bricht mit einer Fehlermeldung ab....leider.

/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.c:1553: Warnung: data definition has no type or storage class

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.o] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd] Fehler 2

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7'

make: *** [compile] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.11.ebuild, line 109:   Called die

!!! Make Failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Roltux roli #                            

Ich denke ich habe nichts falsch gemacht....

Danach habe ich in die make.conf mal folgende Zeile eingefügt (so wie esin der ALSA anleitung steht)

ALSA_CARDS="snd_intel8x0"

Bekomme dann folgende Fehlermeldung:

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard snd_intel8x0

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/config.log

!!! ERROR: media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  alsa-driver-1.0.11.ebuild, line 97:   Called econf '--with-oss' '--without-debug' '--with-kernel=/usr/src/linux' '--with-build=/usr/src/linux' '--with-isapnp=yes' '--with-sequencer=yes' '--with-cards=snd_intel8x0'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Scheint also das  snd_intel8x0 nicht zu geben....ich hoffe ich habe durch diese Aktion nicht den hervorrragend beschriebenen Weg von Vortex375 zu serh verlassen....

----------

## alex00

Ok habe jetzt in der make.conf das intel8x0 reingegeen, dann kompiliert er durch...ahbe dann die Anleitung wie sieVortex375 geschrieben hat nachgemacht, leider noch immer ohne erfolg. HAbe versucht mp3 abzuspielen und auch eine CD...alles ohne Erfolg.

Die Moldule scheinen geladen zu sein....und auch die alsaconf hat mir die richtige Soundkarte angezeigt. HAbe auch mit alsamix alle Lautsärken nach oben gedreht und geschaut dass kein MM mehr ist.

Roltux roli # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           30748  5

snd_ac97_codec         92320  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            3072  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                79364  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21508  3 snd_pcm

snd                    48100  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               8672  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9352  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

Roltux roli #

Also ich weiss da nicht mehr weiter.....scheine auch die richtigen Pakete zu haben:

Roltux roli # emerge --pretend alsa-driver

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11

Roltux roli # emerge --pretend alsa-utils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11

Roltux roli #

Noch wer eine Idee?

----------

## Aldo

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Danach habe ich in die make.conf mal folgende Zeile eingefügt (so wie esin der ALSA anleitung steht)
> 
> ALSA_CARDS="snd_intel8x0"
> 
> Bekomme dann folgende Fehlermeldung:
> ...

 

Es muß (imho) heißen:

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"
```

snd_intel8x0 heißt nur das Modul dafür...

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Noch wer eine Idee?

 

So langsam bin ich echt ratlos. Funktioniert der Sound denn, wenn du mit einer LiveCD wie knoppix startest?

----------

## alex00

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Noch wer eine Idee? 
> 
> So langsam bin ich echt ratlos. Funktioniert der Sound denn, wenn du mit einer LiveCD wie knoppix startest?

 

Ja mit Live CD Funktioniert er...habe Knoppix und Kanotix ausprobiert...beide ohne Probleme...beide laden die selben Module.

----------

## alex00

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Noch wer eine Idee? 
> 
> So langsam bin ich echt ratlos. Funktioniert der Sound denn, wenn du mit einer LiveCD wie knoppix startest?

 

YEPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP.....es geht......hat an der Einstellung im KMIX gefehlt.....kann dir aber nicht mal sagen was da genau war....einfach rumgespielt und dann gings....nochmals ein riesengroßes DANKE.

----------

